# Rhino Hand Grinder Mods



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I took apart my Rhino to see whether it was a V1 or V2 with the more prominent outer burr carrier stubs.

It didn't have stubs exactly the same as the V2 but certainly as prominent and the grinder was definitely purchased before 16/12/2014 when the V2 became available to buy from Coffee Hit.

I was dissatisfied with the amount of play there was on both the outer and inner burrs and sought a way to provide greater stability for both.

There is also a 'stepless' mode...

It's totally reversible and all you need is a bit of blue/white tack.

I believe the mods can be done on the earlier version of the Rhino without any trouble.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Here you can see the outer burr carrier stubs and also the amount of slack there is.

I tried tacking up the burr indents itself but the tack and the ceramic don't take to each other so you need to apply a very small amount (small pea/plastic BB size) to the stubs instead.

Press the outer burr into it and twist, remove and strip away any excess tack.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I came to realise there was still loads of play in the inner burr so took that apart and tacked that up too, you need even less tack than for the outer burr stubs.

Connect it back up and press down the inner burr all the way to ensure the outer burr has spot on alignment.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Rather accidentally I screwed on the adjustment nut the wrong way and realised that you effectively make the grinder stepless.

The only way I found to be able to make this function well enough was by being able to assume a 'zero' set point so using a blue sharpie pen I marked up a groove on the inner grinder casing as well as a leg on the adjustment nut.

You need to have the handle on when adjusting and try your best to get it into position and screw tight, again use the handle when slacking off and keep the adjustment nut relative to the groove marking...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

2 full turns out from the 'zero' point.


















1 full turn out.


















1/2 a turn out.


















So it seems that if you're going to bother with this stepless 'mode' then things start to look useful from 1 full turn out and lower.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried to remove the inner shaft to get access to wrap some paper or tape around it to further eliminate wobble but I thought that I was going to break something or hurt myself...


----------

